# The Happy Birthday, Cricket Driveler..... #156



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## pstrahin (Jan 28, 2015)

Happy birthday to Cricket.  

Hello to everybody else.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

I'll throw some dancing nanners out here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Happy birthday to Cricket.
> 
> Hello to everybody else.



Well howdy do PS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Cajun turkey grinder loaded wiff some chips!


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well howdy do PS!



Howdy Jeff C.  Life good?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy Jeff C.  Life good?



Not the happiest camper right now, stuck in Hartford, Ct. due to weather, but I shouldn't complain.

How bout you and yours?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

If not for that storm, I would've been home 3 hrs ago.


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not the happiest camper right now, stuck in Hartford, Ct. due to weather, but I shouldn't complain.
> 
> How bout you and yours?



Sorry that you are stuck in that blizzard.

We are good.  Settled now, took a new job in NC so I won't have to relocate every 2 or 3 years.  Wifey is much happier that I am home.  Not sure why, I get on my own nerves sometimes!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ova N Out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Sorry that you are stuck in that blizzard.
> 
> We are good.  Settled now, took a new job in NC so I won't have to relocate every 2 or 3 years.  Wifey is much happier that I am home.  Not sure why, I get on my own nerves sometimes!!



Glad to hear you are settled in now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ova N Out!



Lata gata?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Sorry that you are stuck in that blizzard.
> 
> We are good.  Settled now, took a new job in NC so I won't have to relocate every 2 or 3 years.  Wifey is much happier that I am home.  Not sure why, I get on my own nerves sometimes!!


Congrats on the new money!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ova N Out!


I always miss you!BYE anyway!


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ova N Out!



I like my ova, ova ez!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Happy birthday Crickett.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

I gotta let this phone charge fully. This has got to be the slowest phone charger ever.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta let this phone charge fully. This has got to be the slowest phone charger ever.


I read somewhere if you put it on "airplane mode" it will charge faster............


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I read somewhere if you put it on "airplane mode" it will charge faster............



i was about to post the same thing.....i had heard that too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

does teh charge last as long?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

This should be in the on topic section


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I read somewhere if you put it on "airplane mode" it will charge faster............





hdm03 said:


> i was about to post the same thing.....i had heard that too



yep......read this on a forum somewhere.........



wait...nevamind...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2015)

Afternoon kidzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i was about to post the same thing.....i had heard that too





havin_fun_huntin said:


> does teh charge last as long?


I tried it on my new phone.......... I don't know if it's the stoopid AT&T or not..............


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

Quack...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> Quack...





Yassir, Mista Man of da Year ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2015)

^^^^^   hehe


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2015)

Kang quack!


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, Mista Man of da Year ???






kang............


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2015)

HFH = woman of the year?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2015)

hfh = park lizard of the year?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



Awwww thank you!!!! I really needed that today! 



pstrahin said:


> Happy birthday to Cricket.
> 
> Hello to everybody else.




Hey Mickey!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2015)

Imma gonna  Silver Britches!  He RUINED my birthday thread.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Imma gonna  Silver Britches!  He RUINED my birthday thread.



Sending you some pics krickit ....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Sending you some pics krickit ....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2015)

Wings for dinner & cupcakes for dessert


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Wings for dinner & Quack for dessert






Fixed it fo ya gal friend !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Imma gonna  Silver Britches!  He RUINED my birthday thread.


 find you a mod, he'll delete it for ya!


Crickett said:


> Wings for dinner & cupcakes for dessert


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

Ova & out, as Mrs.H sez........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2015)

Home and doc said I was alive.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> HFH = woman of the year?





hdm03 said:


> hfh = park lizard of the year?



 dats a goodun, well played young lady


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

Aight folks.. Imma head out.. yall behave, have fun, and be safe.. Quack, that behave pair especially applies to you!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home and doc said I was alive.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Home. Washed some clothes(I don't do that near as much since the boy moved out). Swept and mopped the house, got suppa goin. A women's work is neva done.. OH........AND cleaned the computer. 
I think I'm still alive.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixed it fo ya gal friend !!!







Keebs said:


> find you a mod, he'll delete it for ya!



It's alright. I'll just close my eyes when I get that post.....or better yet I'll just block him.  

J/K I wouldn't block him. He's pretty helpful sometimes. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Home and doc said I was alive.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, I'm a proud dog mama. A fella that had my yeller labs son and now has his grandson just brought him by our house. My Bentley's grandboy looks just like him. The guy is getting ready to breed him, so Bentley's blood line lives on.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon



you werkin tonight?


big ol plate of cheekun liverz


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

It ain't ova til the fat lady sings....2 mo nights.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> you werkin tonight?
> 
> 
> big ol plate of cheekun liverz




Yep tonite and tomorrow nite





Jeff C. said:


> It ain't ova til the fat lady sings....2 mo nights.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2015)

Kang ^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Kang ^^^^



I should a had that


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Drinking my last couple of beers, gonna kick back and watch some TV.

Catch up with y'all Friday sometime


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2015)

Be safe Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2015)

Filling up water balloons for the young punk operators .... They ain't figured out my hiding spot yet!!! Hit one so hard last night it took his hard hat off!! LOL


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Filling up water balloons for the young punk operators .... They ain't figured out my hiding spot yet!!! Hit one so hard last night it took his hard hat off!! LOL


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2015)

Crickets partying like it's 1999!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 29, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you hiding drivelers this morning.

Where is that big coffee truck today as I need to fill up my tank to the maximum just to keep my eyes open this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2015)

Took a minute to back that thing like keebs would have done.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

Mernin daisies!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 29, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

Y'all ever notice the forum clock is wrong....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2015)

Mornin...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mornin...........



What ever... Didn't invite me to KMF!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Wellhellothere!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What ever... Didn't invite me to KMF!


YOU were getting a special mailed invite with coupons, directions, map of the area & everything, but now, with your attitude, I may have to pull those privileges!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> YOU were getting a special mailed invite with coupons, directions, map of the area & everything, but now, with your attitude, I may have to pull those privileges!



 uuuhhh ... Can I get a do ova?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

merning folks


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2015)

My new fav version of this song!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Keebs, check yo fone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, check yo fone



Never mind.  She ant neve replied that quick.. ever...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> uuuhhh ... Can I get a do ova?!?!


 I, well, Hhhmmm, I just don't know just let............. lemme think on it...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dearest Blood,
              You and your family are cordially invited to attend the infamous KeebsMudFest. 
You’re directions to the event will be mailed to you along with dates and times for this fabulous event. If for some unforeseen reason you do not receive your information in a timely manner, please send Keebs or Mud a private message. We all look forward to seeing you and your beautiful family again. 
              Yours truly,
               Mrs. H22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I, well, Hhhmmm, I just don't know just let............. lemme think on it...............



I got this one Keebs.^^^

Well, since I'm Quang I have to edit to read <<< instead of ^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh snap!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, check yo fone





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Never mind.  She ant neve replied that quick.. ever...


I hate texting!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dearest Blood,
> You and your family are cordially invited to attend the infamous KeebsMudFest.
> You’re directions to the event will be mailed to you along with dates and times for this fabulous event. If for some unforeseen reason you do not receive your information in a timely manner, please send Keebs or Mud a private message. We all look forward to seeing you and your beautiful family again.
> Yours truly,
> Mrs. H22





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got this one Keebs.^^^





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh snap!


well look @ you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dearest Blood,
> You and your family are cordially invited to attend the infamous KeebsMudFest.
> You’re directions to the event will be mailed to you along with dates and times for this fabulous event. If for some unforeseen reason you do not receive your information in a timely manner, please send Keebs or Mud a private message. We all look forward to seeing you and your beautiful family again.
> Yours truly,
> Mrs. H22



Aaawww a invite!!! Your so sweeeet!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2015)

beer for breakfast before I go to sleep today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Aaawww a invite!!! Your so sweeeet!!!!!



I know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hankus said:


> beer for breakfast before I go to sleep today



That's my boy.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's my boy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kendallbearden is a young little whippersnapper. 
Happy Birthday spider lover.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Nitram done flopped the forum history sticky thread.... 
That fella....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

I could totally do some Chinese food right now!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2015)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nitram done flopped the forum history sticky thread....
> That fella....



Epic post. 
Now it's closed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I could totally do some Chinese food right now!



here ya go.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



You gots a hangover don't ya??  Partied hard fo yo 32 birfday!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> here ya go.



Oh God!!! That looks so good!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You gots a hangover don't ya??  Partied hard fo yo 32 birfday!!!



Share some of that cat food wiff her. She needs it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Merning maam


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Epic post.
> Now it's closed.


Yes, yesit was 


blood on the ground said:


> Oh God!!! That looks so good!!!!



SHO NUFF!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You gots a hangover don't ya??  Partied hard fo yo 32 birfday!!!



Nope. I only drank 1 beer.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Aaawww a invite!!! Your so sweeeet!!!!!



You're lucky.....they never invite me to their gatherings.  I don't think they want to meet me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

yup she was drunk


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You're lucky.....they never invite me to their gatherings.  I don't think they want to meet me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You're lucky.....they never invite me to their gatherings.  I don't think they want to meet me.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dearest Homotree,
> You and your family are cordially invited to attend the infamous KeebsMudFest.
> You’re directions to the event will be mailed to you along with dates and times for this fabulous event. If for some unforeseen reason you do not receive your information in a timely manner, please send Keebs or Mud a private message. We all look forward to seeing you and your beautiful family.
> Yours truly,
> Mrs. H22



I think you missed this post.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup she was drunk



No No


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Just seen TIft Co.  at it finest.

Trash men trying to put a in a trash truck..


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 29, 2015)

erybody left


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 29, 2015)

Trash KANG


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just seen TIft Co.  at it finest.
> 
> Trash men trying to put a in a trash truck..



would someone  please interpret this for me............



thanks in advance..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

rydert said:


> would someone  please interpret this for me............
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance..........



Some kinda special...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

SOrry durt, I meant TREE in a trash truck...


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 29, 2015)

rydert said:


> would someone  please interpret this for me............
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

If sinclair sees that pic, hes gonna go into all kinds of cardiac arrest


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

rydert said:


> would someone  please interpret this for me............
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance..........



I gave it my best shot, but just couldn't do it.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> SOrry durt, I meant TREE in a trash truck...



thanks..........I usually can figure them out....but this one was


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2015)

Good Morning


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2015)

hay mudd


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gave it my best shot, but just couldn't do it.





rydert said:


> thanks..........I usually can figure them out....but this one was



seriously, sometimes my computer doesnt pick up some letters nor complete words I type..  If i didnt proof read yall would be all kinda confused


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Night Wycliff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

mud yous a little late bro


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (4 members and 4 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, Wycliff+

Look at the ninjas


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Some kinda special...



That don't look like an a to me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>


night night.


mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning


good mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That don't look like an a to me.



it was A dead tree

You remember to get your hubby in line yesterday?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it was A dead tree
> 
> You remember to get your hubby in line yesterday?



Yep. You fixing to get real busy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. You fixing to get real busy.



  i loves being busy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2015)

Leroy you should a run outhere and grabbed that dead tree for Kmf, we gonna need some fire wood.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy you should a run outhere and grabbed that dead tree for Kmf, we gonna need some fire wood.



That why I like you mud, your always thinking.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Im seriously TRYING to find a tree to cut an split.  It dont LOOK good at all


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

they are throwing away an "a"......a's aren't recyclable?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm "A" kang!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

great.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> great.



I was talking bout the firewood. Homotree jumped in on me.

Congrats Kanghomo.


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 29, 2015)

I am Hungarian.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

thank you......thank you very much


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

your welcome.
Now quit making excuses.  Suck it up and bring your butt to KMF!!!
5 years and aint noone met you.  Your either real ugly, famous, or dont like us!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hdm03 is formally invited to Kmf 2015. Alot of people want to kick .. i mean meet you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

THink of all teh ladies you can say hey too.

Keebs, Mrs 22, muds wife, durts wife, and a few others..

Ill make sure to tell your wife hey if she comes.  Itll be great


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

It's gonna be like op2:
with a whole lot of


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

one of my nanners broke.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

I think hes to uppidy for us.  He dont like us


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Mrs 22= not smart phone savy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

for your broke nanner


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

I wonder what Mrs 22 and keebs lose this year


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

HFH=don't know how to send pics on his smart phone.
Sends videos instead.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wonder what Mrs 22 and keebs lose this year



Keebs will gain a pair of sunglasses.
Mz. V will get her favorite knife back.
Mrs. 22 will lose a cup. 
That's a fact Jack.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH=don't know how to send pics on his smart phone.
> Sends videos instead.



I done triple checked.  Its a single photo...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs will gain a pair of sunglasses.
> Mz. V will get her favorite knife back.
> Mrs. 22 will lose a cup.
> That's a fact Jack.




wanna bet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I done triple checked.  Its a single photo...



Well................. it came to my phone as a 8 second video. Even has the arrows  and the stop start symbol. SO THERE.

The futuregrandbabymama sent me a pic of her engagement ring and it came thru as a video.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wonder what Mrs 22 and keebs lose this year





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs will gain a pair of sunglasses.
> Mz. V will get her favorite knife back.
> Mrs. 22 will lose a cup.
> That's a fact Jack.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well................. it came to my phone as a 8 second video. Even has the arrows  and the stop start symbol. SO THERE.
> 
> The futuregrandbabymama sent me a pic of her engagement ring and it came thru as a video.


Some of my sisters texts come in to me like that too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Some of my sisters texts come in to me like that too!



Thank you! See I aint cra cra HFH.


It's good to know I aint cra cra.
 Sometime I wonder.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Venison meatloaf wiff mash r taters.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

I cooked deer sausage last night...  It wasnt good...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

washed 3 loads of clothes too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Think im gonna get an apron the says, " i was once a man"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

... then i got married


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you! See I aint cra cra HFH.
> 
> 
> It's good to know I aint cra cra.
> Sometime I wonder.


we cra cra in da good way!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Venison meatloaf wiff mash r taters.


I treated myself to a take out plate from the Chinese buffet........ I got fake sushi, wasabi sauce, rice with beef & brocoli, cheekun wangs and a couple other stuff I'm not sure of the name... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think im gonna get an apron the says, " i was once a man"


comment below........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> ... then i got married


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ... then i got married





Keebs said:


> we cra cra in da good way!
> 
> I treated myself to a take out plate from the Chinese buffet........ I got fake sushi, wasabi sauce, rice with beef & brocoli, cheekun wangs and a couple other stuff I'm not sure of the name...
> 
> comment below........



Blood's gonna kill you when he sees this.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood's gonna kill you when he sees this.


 I know!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

BOG gonna be upset


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BOG gonna be upset



she knows


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)

Hanging 'round waiting on the plumber . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hanging 'round waiting on the plumber . .



HFH is coming to your house?


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> HFH is coming to your house?



I heard he was cheap......butt good....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm upset!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hanging 'round waiting on the plumber . .





hdm03 said:


> HFH is coming to your house?





rydert said:


> I heard he was cheap......butt good....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm upset!









 I got enough for supper too...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)

Time fo a dranky drank and a lil Brothers . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

rydert said:


> I heard he was cheap......butt good....





blood on the ground said:


> I'm upset!



I know.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

haters


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Durt, i was gonna text you last night but i lost your #


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

what were you going to say?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your welcome.
> Now quit making excuses.  Suck it up and bring your butt to KMF!!!
> 5 years and aint noone met you.  Your either real ugly, famous, or dont like us!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> THink of all teh ladies you can say hey too.
> 
> Keebs, Mrs 22, muds wife, durts wife, and a few others..
> 
> Ill make sure to tell your wife hey if she comes.  Itll be great





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think hes to uppidy for us.  He dont like us



Incase HDM03 forgot to read back


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

thanks Nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Incase HDM03 forgot to read back



i am extremely famous and super sexy and i ain't coming back from Vegas early


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i am extremely famous and super sexy and i ain't coming back from Vegas early




never mind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)

it be dead up in hera


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm03 be too rich


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Like Bo$$


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

i ain't even close to Bo$$


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

i ain't got no cows, goats or chickens


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

i got 5 lazy dogs


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

and a gerbil


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> and a gerbil


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2015)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> and a gerbil


a gerbil? *really? 
*


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> and a gerbil


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

i thought everybody had a gerbil


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Hornet22 said:


>



ya'll are so cute.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i thought everybody had a gerbil



I think they sell them at the park............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> and a gerbil





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Mandy needs to work that into her sigline . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)

"gerbil"



That makes me gigglentoot . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)

Any of ya'll looking for a REALLY nice revolver ??  I thought I'd offer to ya'll before I put it on S&S.  PM me for details.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

i just kind of pulled that one out of my


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2015)

making myself lol's all over the place and my right shoe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ya'll are so cute.....


We know.


hdm03 said:


> i just kind of pulled that one out of my


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm03 makin hisself giggle . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 makin hisself giggle . .



I think he's doing more than gigglin if it's all ova his right shoe.


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he's doing more than gigglin if it's all ova his right shoe.



Need some brain bleach.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Somebody just came up to my desk and I had to act like I was laughing at somebody in the office.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2015)

Homo and his gerbil, sweet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)

hdm gotz a low fenced gerbil operation . .



He be da Gerbil Kang of the South.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm gittin outa hera.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)

Awwwww HAIL, KANG QUACK !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2015)

hail


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)

Hiya neph !!!



Stoopid plumber 'pose to of been here at 2:30, I HATE waitin on somebody...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

plumber prolly dealing with alot of....  Nevermind...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2015)

Still no plumber, I'm gonna fire 'em when he shows up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still no plumber, I'm gonna fire 'em when he shows up.



Did you fall in the shower AGAIN and break somepin


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2015)

goot plumbers are hard to find......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

trying to think how to word this....


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> trying to think how to word this....



carefully............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

I bet he is having a toilet issue.  It it was a shower problem he would need a tile man.  And a wrist  brace...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2015)

oh snap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2015)

and that friends is a inyourwindow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Im saying quacks not a skinny feller.  Surely iffin he fell he would try to catch himself.    if he hit hid head he wold surely bust a tile... or 10


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Its Friday eve


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

Tomara is my fryday.  I think im gonna work tll 530 to celebrate


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

might even reward myself with a paycheck


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

yeah, who am I kidding, that isnt much or a reward


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

I bet keebs is snoring at her desk


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 29, 2015)

Man, this place is deader than my friend's funeral home.  This week it is named "You Stab Them, We Slab Them" !!!  Well, last week, it was named, "You Kill Them, We Chill Them" !!!

I tell him that his business surely looks dead all the time to me BUT he says "Business Is Not Dead Enough" !!!  

I agree with him as sometimes you just have to laugh at such a serious business.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2015)

Later y'all, i'm out.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2015)

time for me to skeedaddle too............. it's been a baaaaad day today, tater.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2015)

~hugs~ for keebs


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2015)

turn baby turn


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 29, 2015)

evenin


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2015)

mornin Wy


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

Live from work... It's Friday !!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from work... It's Friday !!!!


Are the water balloons loaded, and ready??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2015)

the water trucks loaded, that count


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Are the water balloons loaded, and ready??



Not loaded tonight .... But I am packing! We got a new temp that is young and cocky. He's next!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

Hankus said:


> the water trucks loaded, that count



I reckon it does! Mernin Hank!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 29, 2015)

7 mo howas


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2015)

3 howas of sleep, 2 howas and fitty fo minit flt, foty minit drive.....


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 3 howas of sleep, 2 howas and fitty fo minit flt, foty minit drive.....





So I guess you thawed out enough to get home


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

5 mo and its da freakinweekin!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

gettin close to taggin bottom


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

You in Burke county tonite Hankus


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2015)

evening night shifters, morning early birds, wake up sleepy heads.

Do believe the coffee is gently brewed and ready to be consumed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 30, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Hankus, Wycliff, and Gobblin.  Where is Quack tonight, is he off work?

Yep, I like that gently brewed coffee for sure.  The rest of the driveler morning crew needs to get up and shake a leg, get there groove on, and be productive citizens today.  

Did I read that post from Chief correctly?  Was he on a late flight last night coming home finally?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Good morning, get a few days off I hope in about 2 mo howas.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2015)

I had trouble interpreting Chief's message too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Rutrow ... Just got word the day shift electrician called in sick today! I bet I end up working a double! 16 sux bad!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Rutrow ... Just got word the day shift electrician called in sick today! I bet I end up working a double! 16 sux bad!



especially a night then a day


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> especially a night then a day



Yep! Cutting in to my beera time!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm glad we hardly ever have those since we went to 12's


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm glad we hardly ever have those since we went to 12's



I miss the Ol 3/2 12hr shifts I worked when I worked for print pack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Rutrow ... Just got word the day shift electrician called in sick today! I bet I end up working a double! 16 sux bad!



If you do, are you going back in tonight?  16 and returning 8 later is sure hard to do.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you do, are you going back in tonight?  16 and returning 8 later is sure hard to do.



No sir, my week is Sunday night through Thursday night. G they'd get the middle finger if they ask me to do that! But.... I would not doubt the fancy new production manager having the guts to ask!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you do, are you going back in tonight?  16 and returning 8 later is sure hard to do.



When we were on 8's it was a common occurrence


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Boarding plane...morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Boarding plane...morning!



safe flight chief-O

tell the flight attendant I said hi, she will know what you mean.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

morning Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> safe flight chief-O
> 
> tell the flight attendant I said hi, she will know what you mean.



 

I told him since he had a limp wrist!

GobblinKang 



Wycliff said:


> morning Chief



Moaning Way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Thought I'd never get out of that hotel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

2 hrs of sleep gonna need an Irish coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Airplane mode....holler later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I told him since he had a limp wrist!
> 
> GobblinKang
> 
> ...



You would notice such a thing.  He's yours.

The female one is mine.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Chief gonna be drunk on a plane


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

yep


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You in Burke county tonite Hankus



I was outside Wrens jus off 80 west


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> safe flight chief-O
> 
> tell the flight attendant I said hi, she will know what you mean.





Jeff C. said:


> I told him since he had a limp wrist!
> 
> GobblinKang
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Airplane mode....holler later!





gobbleinwoods said:


> You would notice such a thing.  He's yours.
> 
> The female one is mine.





Wycliff said:


> Chief gonna be drunk on a plane




Now after reading all of the really funny and wacky posts above......

Do yourself a favor and google  "Getting Drunk On A Plane" sung by Dierks Bentley.  I can't put the link on here because of a couple of words in the song BUT you will laugh your hiney off watching this video of his song.  After hearing from our buddy, Jeff C (Chief) on his early morning flight right now, I swear that he MUST BE SOMEWHERE IN THIS VIDEO !!!!!   Heck, several members here just might be included in this video....especially Hankus because I think that he is the pilot of this plane.  

Warning -  DO NOT EAT OR DRINK ANYTHING WHILE WATCHING!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Did somebody get the tag number off that truck?? Oh my gosh.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'll be glad when Keebs comes in, she can rub my head.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Double up baby ..  they paying da big bucks now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Im here and I feel great!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll be glad when Keebs comes in, she can rub my head.









I'm here, but excited one of my nieces is having her first baby today, my baby sister is beyond excited, I hope she lets her daughter even touch it!
'ing everything goes good for her & the baby!

Mornin Folks, got the office to myself & lots to do.......... bbl!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Did somebody get the tag number off that truck?? Oh my gosh.



Uptown funk you up I said uptown funk you up. Don't believe me just watch. 

It's a song ya'll. Mud will know.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

hope all goes well for niece Keebs.

Mrs 22.. done got me confuzzled


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

all iv heard this kids talk bout lately is loving some coco, and summing bout a club going up on a tuesday....

something bout some girl is choosy


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Double up baby ..  they paying da big bucks now!



I'll drink one for you


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Uptown funk you up I said uptown funk you up. Don't believe me just watch.
> 
> It's a song ya'll. Mud will know.



 I'm to HOT!!!.... I"ll make a dragon want to retire MAN I'm to hot!! CoCo played that song for me when it came out,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm to HOT!!!.... I"ll make a dragon want to retire MAN I'm to hot!! CoCo played that song for me when it came out,



I KNEW you'd know it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mrs. Hawtnet got me jammin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jammin King


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

You heard the new one... Sugar??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

I’m too hot Call the police and the fireman
I’m too hot

This might be Fuzzy's song.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'll drink one for you



Thanks pal!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You heard the new one... Sugar??



Who sangs it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I’m too hot Call the police and the fireman
> I’m too hot
> 
> This might be Fuzzy's song.



That song got me shakin my leg


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who sangs it



Maroon 5 , the guy off the voice , check it out


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I’m too hot Call the police and the fireman
> I’m too hot
> 
> This might be Fuzzy's song.










blood on the ground said:


> Thanks pal!




Trying to look out for you


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I’m too hot Call the police and the fireman
> I’m too hot
> 
> This might be Fuzzy's song.



You got feelin good again, that is a awesome jam


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Stop.. wait a minute... fill my cup, put some liquor in it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Maroon 5 , the guy off the voice , check it out



Yep. Love me some Maroon 5.
Got the 1st CD they ever made.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Sinclair knows my real name.  OH SNAP!!
thats kinda creepy


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sinclair knows my real name.  OH SNAP!!
> thats kinda creepy



I seen that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

me too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

x2


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Trying to look out for you



Dare you to post a pic !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dare you to post a pic !!!



I would but my phone won't connect to my puter for some reason


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

All alone


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

night shifters still the only ones postin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> night shifters still the only ones postin



That's because we rough and tough! Night shifters can survive! Kinda...lol


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Wake up bog


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Franks Red Hot commercial make me Lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. In Da House!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Mornin Chief


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Howdy Jeff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Jeff



Kang Louie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Hope he's a good KANG


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C.= reading back
HFH =stawkin folks on FB


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hope he's a good KANG



Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.= reading back
> HFH =stawkin folks on FB



 trying my best..

so far.. 2 possible suspects


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

All hail and bring me presents!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.= reading back
> HFH =stawkin folks on FB



He's trying to figure out Sinclair's secret


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> He's trying to figure out Sinclair's secret



Nope.. Im on myspace trying to figure out who HDM03- is


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

then i realized, I dont know his real name


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> then i realized, I dont know his real name



He's not real.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's not real.


 Im starting to wonder..

hate to know I like the fella and hes fake


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

No such thing as a Homo03


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> No such thing as a Homo03



Homo03=does not exist.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Homo03=imaginary.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Quack=full of hot air.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mrs. 22=


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. In Da House!



   



Wycliff said:


> Mornin Chief



Mernin Wy! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kang Louie!



Sup bOOM bOOM?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=full of hot air.



Knowing quack.. I beg to differ


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope.. Im on myspace trying to figure out who HDM03- is



Had to google myspace didn't know it still excited


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff, you back in teh great state of Ga.?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Had to google myspace didn't know it still excited



yeah, Um, it was never exciting


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hope wifi is a better king than me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

h, I counted wrong


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Im still the king


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

existed  stupid autocorrect


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

wycliff, Justin Timberlake tried to bring myspace back and a few other things... he failed at both


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, Um, it was never exciting



I know you're not picking on my spelling


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Had to google myspace didn't know it still excited



Don't take much, do it.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't take much, do it.



Its been awhile


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I know you're not picking on my spelling




good point


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Its been awhile



Thats a really good song.. To bad its not forum safe...


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats a really good song.. To bad its not forum safe...



True


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks wycliff, i already started a staind listening binge.  Now im listenng to outside


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks wycliff, i already started a staind listening binge.  Now im listenng to outside



Your welcome, that's what I'm listening to


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

wonder if hdm03 has a dog....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2015)

what in gods name is going on in herra?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, you back in teh great state of Ga.?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

delivery progressing............ slowly........... 
just passing thru......... anyone no a good hit man???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



I was going to post it as well, i was worried about the curse words.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> delivery progressing............ slowly...........
> just passing thru......... anyone no a good hit man???



Bigs. Pm him


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



say What.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jammin again at work


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I was going to post it as well, i was worried about the curse words.



Skull candy cranked, ya cain't hear'em!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Come'on!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

I like alot of Bruno Mars songs


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Skull candy cranked, ya cain't hear'em!



I ain't heard nuttin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

That one scares me Jeffro


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

good ord... all yall are older than me and listen to newer music than me...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

something is wrong here...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

I feel like im old for my age


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

31 going on 91


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> good ord... all yall are older than me and listen to newer music than me...



Helps with the cardio


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I like alot of Bruno Mars songs



Yep!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hfh=not in time with the times


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh=not in time with the times



I listen to alot of music before my time, from my highschool days and new country


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Bigs. Pm him


 on it, Thanks!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I feel like im old for my age


you're just an 'ol soul.......... nuttin wrong with that!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> good ord... all yall are older than me and listen to newer music than me...



see what I mean


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> see what I mean





I know


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

My son had Frank Sinatra on one of the CD's he made. I bout died laughing when I heard it. He didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

I like some of old blue eyes


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

gay


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> gay



About time you came out


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> About time you came out


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> About time you came out


oh snap!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

x 1000


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> gay





Wycliff said:


> About time you came out



ouch............burn


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

LOLing at wy.

he got mud good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

I think I recognized homo3 in that last video I posted. Did yall see him with that cig hangin out his mouf?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

He had some boxin gloves on and spray paint too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I recognized homo3 in that last video I posted. Did yall see him with that cig hangin out his mouf?



He must be gone.. I pmed him, he didnt answer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

durt didnt either...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

haters


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

I think they want the park to themselves today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think they want the park to themselves today.





hey, wait a minute...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think they want the park to themselves today.



I was going to mention the park, but just couldn do that to dert.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He must be gone.. I pmed him, he didnt answer





havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt didnt either...





Jeff C. said:


> I was going to mention the park, but just couldn do that to dert.



Da debil made me do it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Where'd all them quotes come from I just quoted Jeff C.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

I got a haint in my puter.
That explains all the misspelled words and edits and such.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Quack readin back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

Plumber never did show up.


Wife and I headed to town, gotta pick up paycheck and then eat a lil dinner . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

sounds like you need to find a more reliable plumber.  I hope it wasnt something major..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sounds like you need to find a more reliable plumber.  I hope it wasnt something major..





Didja receive a package from me ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plumber never did show up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where'd all them quotes come from I just quoted Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plumber never did show up.
> 
> 
> Wife and I headed to town, gotta pick up paycheck and then eat a lil dinner . .



Tell her I said HI, and while your at it lemme hold a nickel 95


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja receive a package from me ??


I doubt it. 
You put the wrong address, silly.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=832010


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja receive a package from me ??



No sir.  Iv been keeping my eyes out for it but havent seen it. Did you UPS it or send it thru the mail?

Topher sent me a package thru the mail back in Novemeber.  It just got here like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir.  Iv been keeping my eyes out for it but havent seen it. Did you UPS it or send it thru the mail?
> 
> Topher sent me a package thru the mail back in Novemeber.  It just got here like 2 weeks ago.



Did you not see the post above.
He sent it priority USPS


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Golden Corrall=lost their profit today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you not see the post above.
> He sent it priority USPS


 dont remind me...  I was looking forward to that too 


mudracing101 said:


> Golden Corrall=lost their profit today



and this differs from every other Friday, how?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> haters



truthers is more like it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> truthers is more like it



hater


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Aight youngins.....I gots to have a nappy nap. 2 hrs ain't cuttin it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. =


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Nighty night Jeff c+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

im hungry now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

tonight ill eat like a king


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Kang Louie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Im on a roll


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. =





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im on a roll


 hfh=like a rolly polly


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im on a roll



You need to play the lotto this evenin.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need to play the lotto this evenin.


 me too, to, two............ I filled up my truck yesterday, stopped on 33.33!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Gas going back up, went from 1.83 to 1.95 to2.01. It didnt last long. 18cent in a day and a half


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

merc has a 1 tract mind....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Gas going back up, went from 1.83 to 1.95 to2.01. It didnt last long. 18cent in a day and a half


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Gas going back up, went from 1.83 to 1.95 to2.01. It didnt last long. 18cent in a day and a half


 jumped up to 2.05 yesterday......... I THOUGHT I had "savings thingys" on my Harvey's card......  nope, had to pay full price........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

Baby update........... 1st epidural didn't work, had to do a second one....... bless her heart..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Baby update........... 1st epidural didn't work, had to do a second one....... bless her heart..........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


new text........ 2nd one working! at 3.9.......slow but steady!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

beer is keepin me awake


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Baby update........... 1st epidural didn't work, had to do a second one....... bless her heart..........



LMS had the same issue.  the 2nd on blocked 1/2 he body...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS had the same issue.  the 2nd on blocked 1/2 he body...



Thats easy for you to say.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS had the same issue.  the 2nd on blocked 1/2 he body...



Wait. I thought LMS was a she



Nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait. I thought LMS was a she
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy



Your not the only one.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

10 mo minit


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 10 mo minit


what happens then?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

Hankus said:


> beer is keepin me awake





havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS had the same issue.  the 2nd on blocked 1/2 he body...





mudracing101 said:


> Thats easy for you to say.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> 10 mo minit


Well Bye, since I always miss you leaving!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

"Fridays aint for going places, silly.  Fridays is for drankin!"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 10 mo minit



Bye


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> what happens then?



Super Bowl Weekend stars!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "Fridays aint for going places, silly.  Fridays is for drankin!"



You can say that again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "Fridays aint for going places, silly.  Fridays is for drankin!"





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Super Bowl Weekend stars!



Same difference


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

well well well  4 in a row


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kang Louie GOTS ta play the lotto tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya'll have a great weekend.

Get to see my boy and his girl in the marrow.


Go Seahawks.


Ova N Out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

16 eyeweres is a long day/night/day.... Glad it's ova!!! Now for some burgers and some canned sammiches!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 16 eyeweres is a long day/night/day.... Glad it's ova!!! Now for some burgers and some canned sammiches!!!


 I don't see how you do it........... get ya a couple of these on me......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 16 eyeweres is a long day/night/day.... Glad it's ova!!! Now for some burgers and some canned sammiches!!!



Blood=rolling in the overtime money


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

BOG= a new favorite of Uncle Sam


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I don't see how you do it........... get ya a couple of these on me......


I hate it but it is nice on pay day!



mudracing101 said:


> Blood=rolling in the overtime money



One more week like this and I should be able to get my gold teeth like I've always wanted! Momma will be so proud!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I hate it but it is nice on pay day!
> 
> 
> 
> One more week like this and I should be able to get my gold teeth like I've always wanted! Momma will be so proud!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

FOlks in district 8 housing thank you greatly,  BOG


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

someone tell me which phone to buy!!!!!! It's gotta be Verizon......... I think I'm gonna go with Page Plus........ the guy at the store loaned me one to take home to check the coverage, I had at least one bar most of the time, in the yard, down at the horse pen, it was sketchy in the house, but better than "no service" with this stooopid AT&T!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


>


You must have a headache... I'm sorry Keebs!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> FOlks in district 8 housing thank you greatly,  BOG



Yep, I just paid someone's rent and provided a month's worth of EBT!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You must have a headache... I'm sorry Keebs!


 it's ok, it'll be better in less than 2 hours!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> it's ok, it'll be better in less than 2 hours!



I thought you gave up bar hopping?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought you gave up bar hopping?


 I did, many, many years ago.......... now I just wander around my little slice of God's country & admire the scenery!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

I ain hoppin to no bar, may hitch a ride, but no hoppin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir.  Iv been keeping my eyes out for it but havent seen it. Did you UPS it or send it thru the mail?
> 
> Topher sent me a package thru the mail back in Novemeber.  It just got here like 2 weeks ago.





Regular mail about a week ago ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

Time fer a dranky drank !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plumber never did show up.
> 
> 
> Wife and I headed to town, gotta pick up paycheck and then eat a lil dinner . .



I talked to miz Dawn this mornin ta leave you a massage. I gave her my real name an she was confused til I said "It's Hankus"


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time fer a dranky drank !!!


have one for me until I can catch up!


Hankus said:


> I talked to miz Dawn this mornin ta leave you a massage. I gave her my real name an she was confused til I said "It's Hankus"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I talked to miz Dawn this mornin ta leave you a massage. I gave her my real name an she was confused til I said "It's Hankus"





She told me !!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time fer a dranky drank !!!



Jim Beam an cheap beer


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> someone tell me which phone to buy!!!!!! It's gotta be Verizon......... I think I'm gonna go with Page Plus........ the guy at the store loaned me one to take home to check the coverage, I had at least one bar most of the time, in the yard, down at the horse pen, it was sketchy in the house, but better than "no service" with this stooopid AT&T!


ok ya'll smartphone people, talk to me!!!!! please!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She told me !!



yeah, her whole tone changed from somethin like "is this a stalker" to "oh he's harmless"


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

booyah................ARROW AFFLICTION BABY


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ok ya'll smartphone people, talk to me!!!!! please!!!!!



I'm no help, my phone is older than dirt for smart phones


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Hankus said:


> booyah................ARROW AFFLICTION BABY



I like at show!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

Hankus said:


> yeah, her whole tone changed from somethin like "is this a stalker" to "oh he's harmless"









 little does she even know!


Hankus said:


> I'm no help, my phone is older than dirt for smart phones


 I figured YOU would have the latest & greatest!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ok ya'll smartphone people, talk to me!!!!! please!!!!!




I've got a Samsung Galaxy 4 that gets the worst reception/signal of anything I've ever owned.  It's worthless here at the house and office, while Dawn's old flip phone does great.   Verizon is the ONLY service to have in this area, but my phone still sucks.  I need to check into that service you were talking about, our bill is about $140 a month. 





Hankus said:


> yeah, her whole tone changed from somethin like "is this a stalker" to "oh he's harmless"





She's in the den gigglin when I told her that . .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I like at show!



tween Brackett an Tim Wells theys a lot of critters been stuck that nobody else would even want ta flang an arrer through


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> little does she even know!
> 
> I figured YOU would have the latest & greatest!



I treat em like trucks, buy em an beat em to death


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

I phone 6 here, but gets horrible reception with verizon. but i'm stuck with it. None of the new smart phones work as good for calling as the old flips in my opinion.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I phone 6 here, but gets horrible reception with verizon. but i'm stuck with it. None of the new smart phones work as good for calling as the old flips in my opinion.





Yep, that's why my wife won't upgrade..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Ilove my cheap phone..  dats all im sayin...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ilove my cheap phone..  dats all im sayin...



shhhh, calm down


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

I wanna  sumpin . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna  sumpin . .



Poke chop quack... Poke chop!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

Hankus said:


>





Wow, saw DAC in Macon 'bout 30 sumpin years ago !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

Where's my Kickett ???


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

poke chop=judee chop


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's my Kickett ???



under a cork


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Howdy hankus!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

C outta like the sound of these fellers


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy hankus!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

bye keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a Samsung Galaxy 4 that gets the worst reception/signal of anything I've ever owned.  It's worthless here at the house and office, while Dawn's old flip phone does great.   Verizon is the ONLY service to have in this area, but my phone still sucks.  I need to check into that service you were talking about, our bill is about $140 a month.
> 
> She's in the den gigglin when I told her that . .


Page plus works off of Verizon towers........... check it out, rates are great & no contracts!


mudracing101 said:


> I phone 6 here, but gets horrible reception with verizon. but i'm stuck with it. None of the new smart phones work as good for calling as the old flips in my opinion.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, that's why my wife won't upgrade..


Ok, that does it, I guess I'll stick to my flip phone, wish I could afford the Casio Raven or Boulder, Nic swears by them, but they are pretty pricey brand new.......... and I don't know who to trust to buy a used one from other than Amazon......... Have I told ya'll I HATE CHANGE?!?!?
Ok, I'm outta here, may go by & switch over today! I got my refund!!!!!!!WHooooooHHHoooooOOOOO!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

Hankus said:


> bye keebs


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Mud


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

she sniped me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

Hankus said:


> she sniped me





Long distance snipin too . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

Somebody wake up my Chiefbro, he'll neva sleep tonight..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Long distance snipin too . . .



yep


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody wake up my Chiefbro, he'll neva sleep tonight..



Imma sleep goooooood, sittin on 26 strait rite now an a couple several beers of questionable additional octane


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Hankus said:


> Imma sleep goooooood, sittin on 26 strait rite now an a couple several beers of questionable additional octane



I feel your pain 27 for me


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's my Kickett ???





Hankus said:


> under a cork


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I feel your pain 27 for me



herd dat seems to happen bout once a week when I'm night shift 30+ strait an I ain even sure how or why


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

Hankus said:


>




That one chic looks like Gretchen Wilson ???  I'd like to  her . . 





Crickett said:


>





Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

Shhhhhhhh, Crickett's hidin from me . . .


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhhhh, Crickett's hidin from me . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2015)

Crickett said:


>





You can  , butchacan't hide . .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

I'd poke chop er Unk


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Hank on a roll....


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff's awake


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hank on a roll....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Fixin to get up in somthin myself!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

thinkin mebbe a bite ta et here


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Hankus said:


> thinkin mebbe a bite ta et here



Gonn have a homemade meatball sub.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

I am doing a happy dance. 
H22 won't let go of nothing. We been lookin at one of them 65" old timey TV's downstairs. You know the cabinet kind that is like a movie theater. I think you call it a projection TV. Well....... it just died! Oh happy day. 
I told him I'd buy a new one years ago. He just said he would pitch in a Benjamin. Brand Smart here we come! HD and all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Now he is depressed, said I guess I'll come upstairs and watch your HD TV.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Wait. did I juss get Quang?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait. did I juss get Quang?



 for MrH22 and the death of his projection TV. 


You sho did!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> for MrH22 and the death of his projection TV.
> 
> 
> You sho did!!!



You have no clue how happy I am that monstrosity out of my house. Now I got to figger out where to put the mounted ducks and such.  That TV was BIG.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> for MrH22 and the death of his projection TV.
> 
> 
> You sho did!!!



 He's down there workin on it. Done shocked his hand once. Lawd I hope that thang is dead.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

All hail Quang MrsHtutu


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> All hail Quang MrsHtutu



 that H22 will put that cabinet TV to the road. Thank you in advance. The girl is shopping for a new TV.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am doing a happy dance.
> H22 won't let go of nothing. We been lookin at one of them 65" old timey TV's downstairs. You know the cabinet kind that is like a movie theater. I think you call it a projection TV. Well....... it just died! Oh happy day.
> I told him I'd buy a new one years ago. He just said he would pitch in a Benjamin. Brand Smart here we come! HD and all!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's down there workin on it. Done shocked his hand once. Lawd I hope that thang is dead.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2015)

for MrsHTuTu to spend money


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's down there workin on it. Done shocked his hand once. Lawd I hope that thang is dead.



probably jus blowed the bulb


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Nobody to play wit  reckon I'll have to wait til tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> that H22 will put that cabinet TV to the road. Thank you in advance. The girl is shopping for a new TV.


  

Baby update.......... she's at 10....... anytime now.......... I can get texts from my baby sis, but I can't respond, not enough service!
Went & talked to the guy at Pageplus, but I haven't committed yet, found an affordable flip I like, but he's saying if I got with any "data plan" I'm gonna want a smartphone! I'm.so.confused.!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Baby update.......... she's at 10....... anytime now.......... I can get texts from my baby sis, but I can't respond, not enough service!
> Went & talked to the guy at Pageplus, but I haven't committed yet, found an affordable flip I like, but he's saying if I got with any "data plan" I'm gonna want a smartphone! I'm.so.confused.!



Smartphone....although I just about have to have it for my work and travel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

I've never had an Iphone, but everyone tells me they are more user friendly, androids are complex, and windows are just, I don't know. 

I've only had this one droid, so I'm no expert by a long shot. I don't use 90% of it's capability.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I've never had an Iphone, but everyone tells me they are more user friendly, androids are complex, and windows are just, I don't know.
> 
> I've only had this one droid, so I'm no expert by a long shot. I don't use 90% of it's capability.


my page plus guy leans toward androids, says Apple isn't nice to play with............. aaauurrrrggghhhhhhhh...........I just know I have to change from AT&T, but to do so, I have to have another phone........ gawd I hate making decisions & changes............. 
I guess I better go find me something to eat and do some more research....
Thanks CHief & welcome home!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs.  Seriously.  Post in the on topic to get more feed back


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> my page plus guy leans toward androids, says Apple isn't nice to play with............. aaauurrrrggghhhhhhhh...........I just know I have to change from AT&T, but to do so, I have to have another phone........ gawd I hate making decisions & changes.............
> I guess I better go find me something to eat and do some more research....
> Thanks CHief & welcome home!



Thanks Darlin  

He's saying that because he's a droid guy, but I've talked to people that had droids and swithched to Iphone and said it's much more user friendly, less techy, simple.  Who knows?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs....to give you an example of a droids capabilities, with the know how how, you could write/develop your own app. You can't do that on an Iphone, but who needs to write their own app on a PHONE? Not me!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Sup Louie?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs.  Seriously.  Post in the on topic to get more feed back


good idea, I just trust ya'll more.......


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs....to give you an example of a droids capabilities, with the know how how, you could write/develop your own app. You can't do that on an Iphone, but who needs to write their own app on a PHONE? Not me!!!


Meee neither......... I keep teetering between keeping a flip or going to a simple smart phone.........
THE BABY is HERE! No details yet!
ok, gonna go eat & head to bed, ya'll have a good night......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> good idea, I just trust ya'll more.......
> 
> Meee neither......... I keep teetering between keeping a flip or going to a simple smart phone.........
> THE BABY is HERE! No details yet!
> ok, gonna go eat & head to bed, ya'll have a good night......



Good Luck whatever you decide! Congrats on the baby!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> that H22 will put that cabinet TV to the road. Thank you in advance. The girl is shopping for a new TV.



calling DeadEyeEddie for pick up.  

keebsisexcitedaboutababy  

Well I am up and the coffee is brewed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> calling DeadEyeEddie for pick up.
> 
> keebsisexcitedaboutababy
> 
> Well I am up and the coffee is brewed




Gobblin, You are a master in your work details.  DEE is already casing Mrs H's neighborhood and just waiting to pounce on that big cabinet by the curb for sure.  Of course, in order to load it properly, he is going to have to dispose of a really large nasty looking blue and white ice chest to make room for it.  Heck, he has even brought a helper and a large sized hand-truck this morning to take care of this dastardly deed !!!!! 

I bet Mrs. H will be smiling big before 9 AM this morning and she will be opening up that big fat wallet and going on a wild spending spree today just in time for those Super Bowl weekend special deals.  

Now it is time to partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee.  Even though, I slept a hour or so of extra winks this morning, I am still sleepy.  

It is time for the rest of you drivelers to get your tails out of bed and have a fun filled weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mornin
TV still broke.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs, I have my son's old Galaxy smart phone and I'm pleased with it. I think it's an android. I don't really use all the features on it, but it gets good reception and I can get on the internet and stuff.  I just picked the cheapest plan they offered cause I don't use it much.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, well. Crown me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, well. Crown me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, I have my son's old Galaxy smart phone and I'm pleased with it. I think it's an android. I don't really use all the features on it, but it gets good reception and I can get on the internet and stuff.  I just picked the cheapest plan they offered cause I don't use it much.



There ya go!

Hmmm.......come to think of it we still have MizT's old smartphone here somewhere.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

Android does a heap more an if its what you've always had (me) it ain no problem to use. I-phones are easier to use if you don't know nothin bout smart phones


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody to play wit  reckon I'll have to wait til tomorrow.











Jeff C. said:


> I've never had an Iphone, but everyone tells me they are more user friendly, androids are complex, and windows are just, I don't know.
> 
> I've only had this one droid, so I'm no expert by a long shot. I don't use 90% of it's capability.



I've got an iPhone & I like how it's simple to use. However, when we upgraded from the 4 to the 4s the lady at the store didn't tell us that the phone she was giving us was only 8GB & we had 16GB with the 4. Needless to say I was . Darn phone don't hold nuthin. 



Keebs said:


> my page plus guy leans toward androids, says Apple isn't nice to play with............. aaauurrrrggghhhhhhhh...........I just know I have to change from AT&T, but to do so, I have to have another phone........ gawd I hate making decisions & changes.............
> I guess I better go find me something to eat and do some more research....
> Thanks Chief & welcome home!











Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Darlin
> 
> He's saying that because he's a droid guy, but I've talked to people that had droids and swithched to Iphone and said it's much more user friendly, less techy, simple.  Who knows?



My son got a new tablet for Christmas that runs on the Android platform & I HATE IT!!! It's hard to navigate. My Mom's phone is the same way. CAN'T FIND ANYTHING on that phone. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> TV still broke.





Let me know what y'all get & where y'all get it from. We are looking for a new one since the one in the living room is messing up. Left side of the screen is acting


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2015)

Whazup!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

sup bog


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Mornin Wy! You at work?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2015)

hey cHIEF-o


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey cHIEF-o



Howdy gobblin!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, I have my son's old Galaxy smart phone and I'm pleased with it. I think it's an android. I don't really use all the features on it, but it gets good reception and I can get on the internet and stuff.  I just picked the cheapest plan they offered cause I don't use it much.


That'll be me........ and the plan I plan on getting is almost $20 cheaper than my alltel plan plus I can get internet...

May I introduce my newest great nephew..... Wren (don't ask where they came up with the name)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That'll be me........ and the plan I plan on getting is almost $20 cheaper than my alltel plan plus I can get internet...
> 
> May I introduce my newest great nephew..... Wren (don't ask where they came up with the name)



From a bird! 

Congrats!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> From a bird!
> 
> Congrats!


 well duh, but...... why? I have no idea.......... but it IS different.........
LilD took that pic & one of Scottie & put them side by side, you can tell they are related!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well duh, but...... why? I have no idea.......... but it IS different.........
> LilD took that pic & one of Scottie & put them side by side, you can tell they are related!



I like it better than Sparrow or Chickadee!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Got another big pot of this simmerin.....Good-N-Hot too!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That'll be me........ and the plan I plan on getting is almost $20 cheaper than my alltel plan plus I can get internet...
> 
> May I introduce my newest great nephew..... Wren (don't ask where they came up with the name)



Oh Keebs, he is just perfect. I like the name myself. 
Congrats.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I like it better than Sparrow or Chickadee!


 agreed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Mrsh22 get a flatscreen?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> agreed!



I've got a nesting pair that always come to my garage....can't say what I call them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got another big pot of this simmerin.....Good-N-Hot too!!



Oh my my.
We got little smoked sausages in sweet n spicy sauce. Cheese, rotel mater, beef dip and a corned beef brisket on da grill. Just waiting on the younguns to show up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mrsh22 get a flatscreen?



Next week. We aint in a hurry. We don't spend much time down there. Heck, we still aint fixed up the boys room since he left. Just keep the door closed. Call us slackers. 

He wants a 65" plasma. Biggest I've found is 60". I have a 55" plasma up here and I love it. The plasma doesn't do the black screen thing when you look at it from the side. Clear as a bell.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got a nesting pair that always come to my garage....can't say what I call them.



cat food?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, he REALLY wants one of those new curved screen things. That aint gonna happen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Next week. We aint in a hurry. We don't spend much time down there. Heck, we still aint fixed up the boys room since he left. Just keep the door closed. Call us slackers.
> 
> He wants a 65" plasma. Biggest I've found is 60". I have a 55" plasma up here and I love it. The plasma doesn't do the black screen thing when you look at it from the side. Clear as a bell.



Gotcha! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> cat food?



She blew away in the wind.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2015)

again?






I've not looked at one of the curved ones what is the draw?
Seems like from the side you couldn't see part of the screen.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got another big pot of this simmerin.....Good-N-Hot too!!


Oh my!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Keebs, he is just perfect. I like the name myself.
> Congrats.


Thanks............ think I'll nickname him "Hawk"!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh my my.
> We got little smoked sausages in sweet n spicy sauce. Cheese, rotel mater, beef dip and a corned beef brisket on da grill. Just waiting on the younguns to show up.


 I'll be there in about 4-4.5 hours!


gobbleinwoods said:


> cat food?


most likely......... but sprinkled with some forum unfriendly words too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the crown!
I've never even seen one of those curved screens in person.


Keebs said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Thanks............ think I'll nickname him "Hawk"!
> 
> I'll be there in about 4-4.5 hours!



Come on up Sista can't resista. Speaking of Sista's mine just called my hubby to gave him her guacamole dip recipe. Guess we are having that too. yuck......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Got a small bowl of chili topped wiff cheese and dippin it wiff tortilla chips!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

New front brakes on truck.  New back brakes on car and new hinge pins for truck door.  Oh what a fun day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Fun Fun Fun ^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

You get it all done bOOM bOOM?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs.  That baby is precious!!





Jeff brakes weren't so bad.  Iv done enough brake jobs its no big dea . Those hinge pins tho.  They was da debil


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You get it all done bOOM bOOM?



No.  The caliper pens/bolts on the passenger side of my truck are rediculously tight.  Messed up the T55 torx bit I had.  Lms is go e now to get me another one


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs.  That baby is precious!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How'd them hinge pins go bad?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

Have to remove plastic molding.  Undo electrical connections pop a huge gromet out.  Take the door completely off.  Bring the old pens off.  Knock out old bushings and then put it all back together..  Yay


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

Grind.  Not bring..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No.  The caliper pens/bolts on the passenger side of my truck are rediculously tight.  Messed up the T55 torx bit I had.  Lms is go e now to get me another one



10-4, hate it when that happens. You try tapping torx bit with a hammer before backing out?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, hate it when that happens. You try tapping torx bit with a hammer before backing out?



Yeah.  Cheap tool was the problem. The edges twisted..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2015)

In the words of the most respectful Hooked on Quack ... Time for a dranky drank!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah.  Cheap tool was the problem. The edges twisted..



Exactly, I've twisted many of those torx head bits! Sounds like you've got my luck....start working on something, break something else and have to work on it to continue on what you were originally working on. Never fails for me! 

They just don't make stuff like they used to! 



blood on the ground said:


> In the words of the most respectful Hooked on Quack ... Time for a dranky drank!



I'm gonna wait a tad longer, then I'll join ya!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

And just that quick.  I'm done.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks for the crown!
> I've never even seen one of those curved screens in person.
> 
> 
> Come on up Sista can't resista. Speaking of Sista's mine just called my hubby to gave him her guacamole dip recipe. Guess we are having that too. yuck......


Love guacamole, but leave out the cilantro!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> New front brakes on truck.  New back brakes on car and new hinge pins for truck door.  Oh what a fun day.


hfh=mechanic savvy


blood on the ground said:


> In the words of the most respectful Hooked on Quack ... Time for a dranky drank!


I'm ready for one.......... I'm so sick of this coughing, ready to make me some peppermint & whiskey tonic!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm marinating some cheekun breast ... Going to grillem up and make a pasta salad in a little while!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> In the words of the most respectful Hooked on Quack ... Time for a dranky drank!



I hear ya.
The kiddo's aint coming. The boy worked his back off this week. Bless his heart. He's got an 80 year old back.
They gonna come in the marrow. 
All the goodies will be warmed up in the mornin. Well........ I'm gonna have to have a ruben sammich this evenin.


HFH=car fixer upper.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Love guacamole, but leave out the cilantro!
> 
> hfh=mechanic savvy
> 
> I'm ready for one.......... I'm so sick of this coughing, ready to make me some peppermint & whiskey tonic!



Keebs, get you some real Apple cider vinegar (the kind with the mother in it) take a teaspoon each day! It will help you shake that cough!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Love guacamole, but leave out the cilantro!
> 
> hfh=mechanic savvy
> 
> I'm ready for one.......... I'm so sick of this coughing, ready to make me some peppermint & whiskey tonic!


Sista and us don't like the green stuff either. Same PAGE.


blood on the ground said:


> I'm marinating some cheekun breast ... Going to grillem up and make a pasta salad in a little while!



Whatcha marinating the cheekun in


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hear ya.
> The kiddo's aint coming. The boy worked his back off this week. Bless his heart. He's got an 80 year old back.
> They gonna come in the marrow.
> All the goodies will be warmed up in the mornin. Well........ I'm gonna have to have a ruben sammich this evenin.
> ...



Would you like for me to dress up and coming gently play the piano in the background tomorrow?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> And just that quick.  I'm done.



Took a short cut with that C clamp I see!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs, get you some real Apple cider vinegar (the kind with the mother in it) take a teaspoon each day! It will help you shake that cough!


I put it in my water bottle every single day....... think I'll start taking a "shot" of it though, also read to mix cinnamon & honey and take 2x's a day........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sista and us don't like the green stuff either. Same PAGE.


AGAIN?!?!? tooo funny!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> hfh=mechanic savvy





mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH=car fixer upper.



 The page is getting full.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sista and us don't like the green stuff either. Same PAGE.
> 
> 
> Whatcha marinating the cheekun in



Little soy sauce , olive oil an Cajun seasoning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs, I keep a airplane bottle of fireball and take a swig when I go to coughin. It works.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The page is getting full.




I OWN dis Page^^^^


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, I keep a airplane bottle of fireball and take a swig when I go to coughin. It works.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

Had to go to Lil Wy basketball game, just got back


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I OWN dis Page^^^^



You be a cheata!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Had to go to Lil Wy basketball game, just got back



We missed you man! Welcome back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You be a cheata!



Nada....no necessita!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Had to go to Lil Wy basketball game, just got back



WB...how'd he do?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Had to pull Jag out of basketball


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The page is getting full.


ain't that the truth!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, I keep a airplane bottle of fireball and take a swig when I go to coughin. It works.


 I got some, gonna try it........... gonna have to restock too.


Jeff C. said:


> I OWN dis Page^^^^


we be talkin 'bout a whole nuther kinda page, darliln!


Wycliff said:


> Had to go to Lil Wy basketball game, just got back


love me some basketball! Tell him to always, always practice those foul shots!  You can win a game with just one!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to pull Jag out of basketball



Full contact basketball Jeff ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ain't that the truth!
> 
> 
> I got some, gonna try it........... gonna have to restock too.
> ...



We on da same page ain't we? 



blood on the ground said:


> Full contact basketball Jeff ?



Yep!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Speaking of basketball, we need to get Mud or whoever brought that badmitton game to KMF again. 
Wait...........yea.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2015)

Vodka tonic and jalapeno stuffed olives.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C.=all ova the same pages.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Vodka tonic and jalapeno stuffed olives.



Met up with some high school friends and one of them ordered that sept she wanted her olives stuffed wiff blue cheese. 
Blood=fixin to be


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mrs. H22=watching golf and


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

for Blood's stomach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Vodka tonic and jalapeno stuffed olives.



Love me some jalapeno stuffed olives drowned in Vodka! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=all ova the same pages.



Yes indeed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Different page!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

You got this Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got this Jeff C.



I pulled off an epic MQ flop in da Billy thread today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Caitlin is 24 yrs old today!  

I'm cookin one of her favorite dishes tomorrow for supper.....Chicken Sauce Piquant.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We on da same page ain't we?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!!!


 of course......... juss different.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=all ova the same pages.





Jeff C. said:


> Caitlin is 24 yrs old today!
> 
> I'm cookin one of her favorite dishes tomorrow for supper.....Chicken Sauce Piquant.


Happy Birthday, Caitlin! seems like just yesterday she was down in Valdoster in college.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Caitlin is 24 yrs old today!
> 
> I'm cookin one of her favorite dishes tomorrow for supper.....Chicken Sauce Piquant.



Happy Birthday to Caitlin! 

aint neva heard of that dish, but I guaranteeeeee it's good if you fixin it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Birthday to Caitlin!
> 
> aint neva heard of that dish, but I guaranteeeeee it's good if you fixin it.



What she said... Both for the young lady and yo cooking


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> of course......... juss different.......
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, Caitlin! seems like just yesterday she was down in Valdoster in college.......





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Birthday to Caitlin!
> 
> aint neva heard of that dish, but I guaranteeeeee it's good if you fixin it.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> What she said... Both for the young lady and yo cooking



Thanks Yall!!! 

I'll show her this tomorrow, it'll make her day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

Tell her she's a pretty young lady too.  Got hrr books from her mama..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell her she's a pretty young lady too.  Got hrr books from her mama..



No Doubt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll have to take some pics tomorrow!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No Doubt!



an both of em will strait slip up on Hankus 


ever trip costs me a month off my life tween them an Jag


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

drankin since the wood is cut an stacked, think its bout feed time fer the birds tho


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

Hankus said:


> an both of em will strait slip up on Hankus
> 
> 
> ever trip costs me a month off my life tween them an Jag


soooo, you're an easy target, eh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Hankus said:


> an both of em will strait slip up on Hankus
> 
> 
> ever trip costs me a month off my life tween them an Jag


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> soooo, you're an easy target, eh?



the more I drink the easier I get


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Hankus said:


> the more I drink the easier I get



Dang it Boy!! Sigline material right there.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2015)

Am I the only one werkin tonight ??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I the only one werkin tonight ??



probably


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I the only one werkin tonight ??



 for Quack. Party going on at the Cafe 356.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I the only one werkin tonight ??



mine operating?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Maybe this will help.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Found Quacks song.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe this will help.



That's MY song.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

Finally back, my Stepdad had his dog taken from his truck this morning. Its really all he has so I have been posting it all over fb hoping someone would like a reward


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

last dog I had woulda still been attached to the taker at the horspital


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mine operating?





Gonna shut everythang down 'bout 2am. 




Wycliff said:


> Finally back, my Stepdad had his dog taken from his truck this morning. Its really all he has so I have been posting it all over fb hoping someone would like a reward





That sucks, hope ya'll find his pup.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

He is pretty upset


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

I hope we find her too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> He is pretty upset





I can only imagine, don't know what we'd do without our crazy black Lab.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

Well suppose to meet the manager of the restaurant he was at in the morning to see if I can see the video


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

This song reminds me of somebody close to my heart. BOOM


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well suppose to meet the manager of the restaurant he was at in the morning to see if I can see the video



There was a member on here who's dog got stolen.  Had video and all.  Took almost a month maybe longer but they got their dog back.  Hope yall have better luck


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

Maybe it won't take that long


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

Hankus said:


> the more I drink the easier I get


 really?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I the only one werkin tonight ??


oh yeah!


Wycliff said:


> Finally back, my Stepdad had his dog taken from his truck this morning. Its really all he has so I have been posting it all over fb hoping someone would like a reward


 Hope ya get it back!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> This song reminds me of somebody close to my heart. BOOM


I hope Chris knows how lucky he is!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> really?



mebbe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> really?
> 
> oh yeah!
> 
> ...



Lawd girl, he knows it. He juss aint in to music like me and my boy. Thank the LAWD my boy got the music in him.  but this song was for Boom Boom. Just cause.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Finally back, my Stepdad had his dog taken from his truck this morning. Its really all he has so I have been posting it all over fb hoping someone would like a reward



That sucks, Wy!!!  How in the heck can you steal someones dog out of their truck? That is about as lowdown as you get.

Hope yall recover the dog soon.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

ain never heard of the Sabine Thing til now, how bout you C, sposed to be on the TX-LA border


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Hankus said:


> ain never heard of the Sabine Thing til now, how bout you C, sposed to be on the TX-LA border



Sabine River....yep, fished off the Texas coast a few times.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

you didn see no 3 foot wide, 9 foot tall critter stealin fish traps an chasin deer there did ya?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd girl, he knows it. He juss aint in to music like me and my boy. Thank the LAWD my boy got the music in him.  but this song was for Boom Boom. Just cause.


sorry, could relate it "other wise"..........


Hankus said:


> mebbe




I'm gonna type this out, but ya'll ignore it......this is the only place I have to vent and I trust ya'lll, DO NOT respond...........
I"m finished!
I'm through!
Some one else take over!!!!!!!!!
I AM THROUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ok, for the "right" part of me to take over..........
Thank GOD I am alive
Thank GOD for my family
THANK GOD for my GON Family, for without them, I would be nothing...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

I gotta read better....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta read better....


naaawwwwww, just know life sucks.......

I'm sorry.......not always, just right now for me..........


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta read better....



you can read fine, but yo typin is leavin a heap to desire


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> naaawwwwww, just know life sucks.......
> 
> I'm sorry.......not always, just right now for me..........



yep, fer the 99% life sucks



I drink, it helps me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> naaawwwwww, just know life sucks.......
> 
> I'm sorry.......not always, just right now for me..........


Yes maam



Hankus said:


> you can read fine, but yo typin is leavin a heap to desire


Lol. Folks need translators to understand either of us..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Hankus said:


> you didn see no 3 foot wide, 9 foot tall critter stealin fish traps an chasin deer there did ya?



Them thangs run rampant down there.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes maam
> 
> 
> Lol. Folks need translators to understand either of us..



not zactly, I got C trained fer that


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Them thangs run rampant down there.



rekon 220gr RN Corlokt in the 06 will handle em


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

Hankus said:


> yep, fer the 99% life sucks
> 
> 
> 
> I drink, it helps me


darlin', I do too, but, even I know that isn't the answer........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes maam
> 
> 
> Lol. Folks need translators to understand either of us..


THAT is the truth!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes maam
> 
> 
> Lol. Folks need translators to understand either of us..




I'm the Ofishul Hankus translator round here, I gotz some work yet to do on you, bOOM bOOM.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> darlin', I do too, but, even I know that isn't the answer........
> 
> THAT is the truth!



didn say it was an answer, jus that it helps, kinda like pieces to a puzzle


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Work it out, Keebsy!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2015)

Hankus said:


> didn say it was an answer, jus that it helps, kinda like pieces to a puzzle


I know, oh how well  I know it............


Jeff C. said:


> Work it out, Keebsy!


I'm tryin, CHief, just getting so tired of the ******eet of family and other things......... I'm tired, so very tired.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm the Ofishul Hankus translator round here, I gotz some work yet to do on you, bOOM bOOM.


Good luck on that.


Hankus said:


> didn say it was an answer, jus that it helps, kinda like pieces to a puzzle



Sometimes its more fun to have a few missing pieces and guess than to have Finished the puzzle


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

my puzzles always be missin pieces


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I know, oh how well  I know it............
> 
> I'm tryin, CHief, just getting so tired of the ******eet of family and other things......... I'm tired, so very tired.......



I hear ya, but stressin over it will kill you! 

I have to agree with bOOM bOOM here, sometimes the blanks make the BIG picture complete if they don't fit.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

Ya'll is awful serious this late


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Hankus said:


> my puzzles always be missin pieces





Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, but stressin over it will kill you!
> 
> I have to agree with bOOM bOOM here, sometimes the blanks make the BIG picture complete if they don't fit.



See what I mean? ^^^^


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't make everyone happy Keebs. Just worry about the ones closest to you


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ya'll is awful serious this late



well, I am a serious drinker


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

Hankus said:


> well, I am a serious drinker


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Can't make everyone happy Keebs. Just worry about the ones closest to you



In a nutshell.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2015)

I agree, life sucks then ya die.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree, life sucks then ya die.



Not the first 25-30 yrs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not the first 25-30 yrs.





Ifn only I had a "redo.."


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ifn only I had a "redo.."



Lawd how true


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2015)

Catch up to yall tomorrow......make the best of it Quackbro!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

nite Jeff bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2015)

I see Crickett !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2015)

goodnight Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2015)

Later Wy, when you going back in ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2015)

GW and EE sleepin in this morning !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GW and EE sleepin in this morning !!



Looks like I'mon have to make the coffee, mornin Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

This outta hold us til gobblin gets here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

EE needs to get up and wash some clothes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

His newspaper is layin out there gettin frosty too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

Quack shut-r-down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

EE gettin some much needed extra winks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm ya Huckleberry!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2015)

Chiefbro on a roll dis moanin !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> well, I am a serious drinker



drankus is speaking the trooth

Well I was just lying there watching the tv.  finally decided to get vertical.

Coffee I've got





might fix some b'fast too thinking it might be a sammich


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2015)

All operations down tonight, farm/plantation is only 10 minutes from here, might ease over there and watch a lil foosball . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro on a roll dis moanin !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2015)

EE's prolly reading the obits .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2015)

Color me gone .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Color me gone .



Take Care and tell Miz Dawn hello for us, Quackster!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drankus is speaking the trooth
> 
> Well I was just lying there watching the tv.  finally decided to get vertical.
> 
> ...



Mornin gobblin.....I got a big ol coffee cake for breakfast, might scramble some eggs to go with it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblin.....I got a big ol coffee cake for breakfast, might scramble some eggs to go with it.



coffee cake sounds good really good since I am avoiding carbs in an attempt to lose some weight.   Cheated last night when the wife brought home a slice a pizza after a girl's night out.  It will be eggs and a side of pig this morning for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee cake sounds good really good since I am avoiding carbs in an attempt to lose some weight.   Cheated last night when the wife brought home a slice a pizza after a girl's night out.  It will be eggs and a side of pig this morning for me.



Good luck on the weight loss.....it was good!

Wonder where EE is......a couple of extra winks ain't gonna do him that good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good luck on the weight loss.....it was good!
> 
> Wonder where EE is......a couple of extra winks ain't gonna do him that good.



maybe doing laundry.  Those crisply ironed camping shirts just don't happen.


----------



## cramer (Feb 1, 2015)

Morning every buddies
Thanks for the coffee G
Chief deserves an extra slice of cake for holding down the fort in EE's absence.
EE's probably reading reviews on starch for his camo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2015)

cramer said:


> Morning every buddies
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Chief deserves an extra slice of cake for holding down the fort in EE's absence.
> EE's probably reading reviews on starch for his camo



morning cramer   

do you think EE will let us in on his findings?   I want my hero shots to look good.


----------



## cramer (Feb 1, 2015)

I just hope he's ok
He might have drank some of Chief's coffee this morning and still spittin the grounds out
CHief= good intentions/bad coffee
We may have to dock your pay this week over this G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2015)

I will try to do better.   My pay can't stand to be docked much or I will be in the red.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

cramer said:


> I just hope he's ok
> He might have drank some of Chief's coffee this morning and still spittin the grounds out
> CHief= good intentions/bad coffee
> We may have to dock your pay this week over this G



I just take the last swaller and chew it up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2015)

Is useless Billy trying to be less useless and teaching how to read numbers?  Is that new math or old math?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mornin


Super Bowl Sunday!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

If yer huntin Hankus tween 10 an Lunch he'll be at BPS most likely wranglin a Zoe


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Super Bowl Sunday!



Ms.H22  are you happy about the end of feetball season?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not the first 25-30 yrs.



um, that depends 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Is useless Billy trying to be less useless and teaching how to read numbers?  Is that new math or old math?



mebbe. yes.


----------



## cramer (Feb 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Super Bowl Sunday!



What's cooking Mrs. H


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ms.H22  are you happy about the end of feetball season?


NO.


cramer said:


> What's cooking Mrs. H


Me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> um, that depends
> 
> 
> 
> mebbe. yes.



You want your do over already?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You want your do over already?



Is a do over a dodo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is a do over a dodo?



If so, I don't want one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2015)

Okay on the way out to the road to get the paper a tree halfway across the drive was found so it is chain saw Sunday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 1, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin



You working tonight?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 1, 2015)

No start dayshift in the morning for 4 days


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 1, 2015)

I am sorry that it took me half the day to muster a response but the following should help answer some questions.




Hooked On Quack said:


> GW and EE sleepin in this morning !!



Yep, this is the first morning in a long time that I slept until 9AM BECAUSE I DIDN'T GO TO BED UNTIL 3 AM TODAY !!!





Jeff C. said:


> EE needs to get up and wash some clothes.




I really do need to wash a couple of loads of laundry today.






Jeff C. said:


> His newspaper is layin out there gettin frosty too.





You are right, the plastic bag wrapper on the newspaper did have a really cold and wet feeling on it this morning.





Jeff C. said:


> EE gettin some much needed extra winks.





I definitely needed some extra winks due to going to bed so late last night.  Heck, Quack was sound asleep and snoring in the control room when I finally went to bed at 3 AM.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro on a roll dis moanin !!!





Chiefbro is on a roll like a 14 pound bowling ball in a bowling tournament






Hooked On Quack said:


> EE's prolly reading the obits .




I did read the obituaries as soon as I got my newspaper and THANKFULLY I didn't see my name or any of your names either !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> Wonder where EE is......a couple of extra winks ain't gonna do him that good.




Heck those extra winks seemed to have made me feel like a new man this morning.






gobbleinwoods said:


> maybe doing laundry.  Those crisply ironed camping shirts just don't happen.





Shucks, I don't wear those ironed camping shirts anymore because most of my camping these days is "clothing optional" !!!






cramer said:


> Morning every buddies
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Chief deserves an extra slice of cake for holding down the fort in EE's absence.
> EE's probably reading reviews on starch for his camo





I did some testing on various brands of starch and as I was testing one of them, I accidentally spilled some of it onto the front of my "camo" jeans.  Before I knew it, I had visions of calling the doctor and discussing something about that "4 hour" problem etc.  I also realized that this product was much too expensive as it cost me $35.00 for just six laundry  washings too. 






gobbleinwoods said:


> morning cramer
> 
> do you think EE will let us in on his findings?   I want my hero shots to look good.




***See above details for analysis !!!



Oh, are there any football games on TV today???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> ......
> 
> Oh, are there any football games on TV today???



Yep, the English soccer league comes on about 3:30 on the BBCsports.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yep, the English soccer league comes on about 3:30 on the BBCsports.




  I am thinking about chopping down another tree across your driveway now !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am thinking about chopping down another tree across your driveway now !!!!



Good, there is an oak that sure needs to come down.  You going to cut it into 18"-22" lengths too?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2015)

I was up in Athens yesterday for the first time in 20 years????  Anyway; I saw a Cheddar's restaurant and thought of EE.  That was the first time I've seen one of their restaurants in person.........I would have stopped but I was too drunk and stoned so I had to keep driving.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I was up in Athens yesterday for the first time in 20 years????  Anyway; I saw a Cheddar's restaurant and thought of EE.  That was the first time I've seen one of their restaurants in person.........I would have stopped but I was too drunk and stoned so I had to keep driving.



So close.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

Fixin to get Froggy!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to get Froggy!



Finally recovered from all them teens huh? and deep drifts


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Finally recovered from all them teens huh? and deep drifts



Yessir...I walked out yesterday and said, "they can have that crap"!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

drankoclock


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> drankoclock



foodoclock too!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=832736


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> drankoclock



You late


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> foodoclock too!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=832736



Dang it Jeff fa fa. Mouth watering.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2015)

Posted on FB, but I'll post here too two 2 deuce. The boy came by the house today while thefuturegrandbabymama was at a wedding show. Anyway, I ask how he was doing livin on his on and he said, Life is good Ma. That's a great feeling for Mama. Love my some happy people.
Proud Mama right here.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You late



I cain drink an chase a youngin, she's too young to be lefted unattended an together we cain walk if I drink


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

hey Unk.............bye Unk


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I cain drink an chase a youngin, she's too young to be lefted unattended an together we cain walk if I drink



I gotcha Hoss!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2015)

0-0

defense wins ball games


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it Jeff fa fa. Mouth watering.




Thank ya schweetie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 0-0
> 
> defense wins ball games



If I heard that once, I've heard it a million times. That is what H22 has always said.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

Jus reset a chicken, hope this rainy front comin in will keep her locked down. I got no idea how she'll react, cause this is the first time she's ever tried to set


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2015)

Never knew cheekuns had reset buttons ??


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never knew cheekuns had reset buttons ??



only when it involves eggs an sometimes it don't werk


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> foodoclock too!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=832736



Gonna have to try that it looks good


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

them flame shoulder pads looked like they was from the ring attire reject pile of the Road Warriors


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

now I'm skeered, look like a buncha ningys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2015)

I felled asleep reading, gotta dang crick in me neck.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2015)

mebbe go back to picture books


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2015)

I here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I here!





You be werkin ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> mebbe go back to picture books





mebbe


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You be werkin ??



Yep, already dirty to! Wycliff dun moved on ta dayshif....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2015)

It is shake a leg time for the early shift and start packing for the night stalkers.   Well it is brewed and ready


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2015)

'Bout time for the early risers . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for the early risers . .



Had to check the weather report/prediction while the coffee was stewing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> it is shake a leg time for the early shift and start packing for the night stalkers.   Well it is brewed and ready





hooked on quack said:


> 'bout time for the early risers . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 2, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy WET Monday to you Quack and Gobblin and to the rest of the knuckle dragging drivelers that might be crawling in.

It is definitely time to shake a leg and get your mojo on and become productive citizens today.

Now I will be glad to partake of a cup or three of that fresh brewed coffee this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2015)

The cloud above my back yard just got unzipped.  BIG drops and lots of them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2015)

I just got rained on coming back from Deepstep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy WET Monday to you Quack and Gobblin and to the rest of the knuckle dragging drivelers that might be crawling in.
> 
> It is definitely time to shake a leg and get your mojo on and become productive citizens today.
> 
> Now I will be glad to partake of a cup or three of that fresh brewed coffee this morning.



Ppfftt!! Fine don't speak!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2015)

It's been one of those nights! Been getting called to every machine we have!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> It's been one of those nights! Been getting called to every machine we have!



Did you have the tools to fix 'em?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you have the tools to fix 'em?



Yep everyone is up and running!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> It's been one of those nights! Been getting called to every machine we have!





At least time went by, I've been sittin here for 12 hrs with much of nothing to do with operations down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep everyone is up and running!



cause you are tossing water balloons at them?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 2, 2015)

SORRY FOR NOT SEEING YOU HIDING BEHIND THE DOOR.  GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY MONDAY TO YOU BLOOD !!!!


Rumor has it that you are the king of the water balloon competition and that you just might be the next Olympic Champion.  


I'm sorry but I didn't see you sneaking in the door right before I got up and had to go get my newspaper before it floated out of the yard.  Apparently, Quack must have sent over an extra large load of that wet stuff because it is raining like crazy outside now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cause you are tossing water balloons at them?



No time for that tonight ... Hopefully tomorrow..


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY MONDAY TO YOU BLOOD !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To early for all that yelling E ... Come in here like that again and you gettin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2015)

sausage fryin' and egg to follow.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 2, 2015)

bout time ta drag what's left ta werk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sausage fryin' and egg to follow.





I got some 50-50 blend of deer and hog from my nephew that's outta this world !!! 


Dawn's made two big batches of sausage gravy n biscuits, one with white gravy the other with brown.

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2015)

You day walkers have a good one, be back Wed night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got some 50-50 blend of deer and hog from my nephew that's outta this world !!!
> 
> 
> Dawn's made two big batches of sausage gravy n biscuits, one with white gravy the other with brown.
> ...



I'm partial to the white!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm partial to the white!





I am too, but they were both slap yo mama GOOD !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am too, but they were both slap yo mama GOOD !!



It is hard to beat gravy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 2, 2015)

Guys, I just was doing some reading to catch up over the weekend and dang if I didn't find the "One and Only", Deadeye Eddy over in the rabbit hunting section.  He looks like he had a great time out hunting with his friends this weekend.  

Dang, I surely do miss him being on this board.  He had a certain way to entertain us all and it was great.  

Here he is having fun this weekend.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=832638


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok, enough about that sausage and gravy.  

Unfortunately, all I have to do is look at a photo of it and it gives me heartburn !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

ugh...  morning..
I missed the 1st quarter of the game last night but the commercials, to me, werent all that good.

The 1/2 time show was pretty cool tho.   Missy Elliot, I never seen that coming...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

present & accounted for.............. but my desk is loaded with "to-do" stuff.........

MORNING!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ugh...  morning..
> I missed the 1st quarter of the game last night but the commercials, to me, werent all that good.
> 
> The 1/2 time show was pretty cool tho.   Missy Elliot, I never seen that coming...



What game was on? Probably baskitball...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> present & accounted for.............. but my desk is loaded with "to-do" stuff.........
> 
> MORNING!!!!!!!


Morning maam


blood on the ground said:


> What game was on? Probably baskitball...



the puppy bowl, DUH




I gotta tell yall.  I feel like the South end of a North bound mule.  I didnt drink and i feel like I got a hangover (i assume, cause iv never had one)    With a runny nose sore throat and achy...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Complaining King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What game was on? Probably baskitball...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Mornin....who won?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta tell yall.  I feel like the South end of a North bound mule.  I didnt drink and i feel like I got a hangover (i assume, cause iv never had one)    With a runny nose sore throat and achy...


If you have insurance, get to the doctor NOW and get some Tamiflu! that ain't no hangover!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> If you have insurance, get to the doctor NOW and get some Tamiflu! that ain't no hangover!



I was saying what a hangover feels like PLUS the other stuff..  headache, sensitive to lights and sounds.  grumpy 

THen again. I am always grumpy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning maam
> 
> 
> the puppy bowl, DUH
> ...



Sucks bOOM bOOM....hope you get better soon! 

May want to consider Keebs post above.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2015)

Am I a bad dad if I hate feeding my chilren hamburger helper?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

Won't cook the stuff at my house, its nothing but sodium


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was saying what a hangover feels like PLUS the other stuff..  headache, sensitive to lights and sounds.  grumpy
> 
> THen again. I am always grumpy


The grumpyness is understood.......... but the other needs seen about!


Jeff C. said:


> Sucks bOOM bOOM....hope you get better soon!
> 
> May want to consider Keebs post above.


  Endorsed by Chief, it's official!


blood on the ground said:


> Am I a bad dad if I hate feeding my chilren hamburger helper?


uuummm, bad dad's don't feel bad about feeding their kids "junk"...... 


Wycliff said:


> Won't cook the stuff at my house, its nothing but sodium


sometimes it is a necessary evil......... add salad & fruit & it'll help offset it some..........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta tell yall.  I feel like the South end of a North bound mule.  I didnt drink and i feel like I got a hangover (i assume, cause iv never had one)    With a runny nose sore throat and achy...





Keebs said:


> If you have insurance, get to the doctor NOW and get some Tamiflu! that ain't no hangover!



What she said^^^^

Just got over the Flu myself, and gave it to my wife.

Tamiflu Made me feel better the next day!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

leftova boudin for breakfast mmmmm good


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> The grumpyness is understood.......... but the other needs seen about!
> 
> Endorsed by Chief, it's official!
> 
> ...



It's not often I recommend going to the DR. for every little snotty nose or sore throat, but the post below by Rutt is what swayed me into agreement this time. I saw his original post he made on this very subject just recently.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> What she said^^^^
> 
> Just got over the Flu myself, and gave it to my wife.
> 
> Tamiflu Made me feel better the next day!!



^^^^ You are a bad influence on me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> leftova boudin for breakfast mmmmm good



Where'd you get the boudin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

I MIGHT..  I just HATE going to the doctor... with a passion


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What she said^^^^
> 
> Just got over the Flu myself, and gave it to my wife.
> 
> Tamiflu Made me feel better the next day!!





Jeff C. said:


> It's not often I recommend going to the DR. for every little snotty nose or sore throat, but the post below by Rutt is what swayed me into agreement this time. I saw his original post he made on this very subject just recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are a bad influence on me!


     
The "elders" have spoken.................. whatcha waitin on Leroy?
Mitch, I hope Tag is feeling better soon!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I MIGHT..  I just HATE going to the doctor... with a passion









 you want that baby to catch it?


----------



## pstrahin (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello dribbelers.   

Where in the world is Miguel?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Hello dribbelers.
> 
> Where in the world is Miguel?



In teh words of quack, "he took his marbles and went home"


----------



## pstrahin (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> In teh words of quack, "he took his marbles and went home"



Quack has always had a way with words.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> The "elders" have spoken.................. whatcha waitin on Leroy?
> Mitch, I hope Tag is feeling better soon!




  

X2 on Tag....miss her!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Quack has always had a way with words.


Isnt that the truth 


Jeff C. said:


>



Atleast she didnt say elderly


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Hello dribbelers.
> 
> Where in the world is Miguel?



Howdy ps!


----------



## pstrahin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy ps!



Howdy Jeff.  You made it back to Jawja?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Isnt that the truth
> 
> 
> Atleast she didnt say elderly



Yeah....and you betta recognize the difference in the two....whippersnapper!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

I think ill go ahead and claim king for the next page too while im at it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy Jeff.  You made it back to Jawja?



Oh yeah...got back last Friday (finally)!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....and you betta recognize the difference in the two....whippersnapper!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> X2 on Tag....miss her!


compared to Leroy, we ARE uuummm, ok, we're Older, how 'bout that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think ill go ahead and claim king for the next page too while im at it



Ummmmm.....where is Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

I hope muds ok.. he stayed up and watched the game.. I bet hes feeling rough today too.
Maybe he can tell me what a REAL hangover feels like


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> compared to Leroy, we ARE uuummm, ok, we're Older and Wiser, how 'bout that!




Fixed it for ya!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> compared to Leroy, we ARE uuummm, ok, we're Older, how 'bout that!


ALL yall are young at heart.  and aint non of yall nowhere near old in age... 


Jeff C. said:


> Ummmmm.....where is Mud?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope muds ok.. he stayed up and watched the game.. I bet hes feeling rough today too.
> Maybe he can tell me what a REAL hangover feels like


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope muds ok.. he stayed up and watched the game.. I bet hes feeling rough today too.
> Maybe he can tell me what a REAL hangover feels like



See post above....I can tell you that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it for ya!



There is times where that is debatable


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it for ya!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> ALL yall are young at heart.  and aint non of yall nowhere near old in age...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Since you've never had a hangover bOOM bOOM.....I'll explain it.

It's very similar to getting a flu shot to prevent the flu. You get a little bit of the virus so that your body manufactures antibodies to fight it off.

You get drunk and have a hangover, you have a shot or two of HOD
(hair of the dog). You get a little bit of the alcohol that gave you the hangover to fight it off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff you didn't see this on fb but gage fell asleep eati g.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> There is times where that is debatable



Not on the Wisdom, sonny!

I can be wise and stoopid!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Even back in my days where i drank ALOT, I never had a hangover. LMS has never had one either..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff you didn't see this on fb but gage fell asleep eati g.



Awesome!!!! I remember those days.....absolutely wonderful.

Probably saw Caitlin do that a couple of times......I doubt that EVER happened to Jag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Even back in my days where i drank ALOT, I never had a hangover. LMS has never had one either..



In a nutshell....yall never drank enough!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Awesome!!!! I remember those days.....absolutely wonderful.
> 
> Probably saw Caitlin do that a couple of times......I doubt that EVER happened to Jag.



That was a first for him.  Hes normally WIDE OPEN.  I think the icecream I fed him led to a sugar crash.  Poor boy went out with the spoon to his mouth


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

hdm03 is here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Wait till KMF. By then he will be walking.  Its gonna be an adventure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

When we would get finished eating (all of us). Jag would crawl around under the table to see if we dropped anything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

We could just vacuum around the table and chairs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> When we would get finished eating (all of us). Jag would crawl around under the table to see if we dropped anything.



Hes always been real active?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

where?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Gage already says mamamamama  and it SOUNDS like he is saying Hey.. dada... not so much


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

this one almost done


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

King again


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

mud flop?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

sorry Nancy.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> this one almost done




you messed it up!!! I was on a roll!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

you was on a troll; not a roll


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you was on a troll; not a roll


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes always been real active?



I was referring to HUNGRY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Wind is roaring.....


----------



## pstrahin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah...got back last Friday (finally)!!!



Glad you are home!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Where'd you get the boudin?



Kroger here carries it. Its pretty good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I was referring to HUNGRY.



WEll goodness, the boy dont slow down for nothing.  course hes hungry 

I wish i had 1/2 his energy... and appetite


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Glad you are home!!



didnt you used to have a much different avatar?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Glad you are home!!



Thank you sir! 

Although, I was part of an historical event. A live show was cancelled and I believe there was only one other time (maybe 2) that had ever happened. Then we did a live show on a Thursday night. I don't know if that was a 1st or not, but rare for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Kroger here carries it. Its pretty good.



I can get it at a local Walmart here most of the time. It comes out of Beaumont, Tx. 

Problem is, they don't even spell it right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WEll goodness, the boy dont slow down for nothing.  course hes hungry
> 
> I wish i had 1/2 his energy... and appetite




You and me both!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I can get it at a local Walmart here most of the time. It comes out of Beaumont, Tx.
> 
> Problem is, they don't even spell it right!



That's it same one


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

Well my Stepdad found his dog this morning and all is well


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well my Stepdad found his dog this morning and all is well



That's fantastic, Wy!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wind is roaring.....


here too and temp is dropping!


Wycliff said:


> Well my Stepdad found his dog this morning and all is well


 good deal!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

grats Wy


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

i'm gettin' hungry


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That's it same one



It's not bad, but seriously should change the spelling. 

The BEST boudin comes out of the Cajun Triangle region of  Louisiana. You can buy hot (cooked) boudin at convenient stores as a snack down there.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's not bad, but seriously should change the spelling.
> 
> The BEST boudin comes out of the Cajun Triangle region of  Louisiana. You can buy hot (cooked) boudin at convenient stores as a snack down there.



I know I wish they sold others here, but its the best I've found here locally.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

I've got 3 different pkgs/varieties of Boudin in my freezer. If I didn't have so many leftovers I'd pull one out and Jag and I would partake.

Wy done flung a cravin on me!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Think I'll go with Chili for lunch, MizT and I made a huge pot Saturday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morning ya'll been busy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll been busy.



Mornin Hoss!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2015)

The weather outside is frightful.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll been busy.



and where you been


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll been busy.


MmmmmmHhhhmmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

The wind outside is getting ruff, cold. I did watch the game, took a nap, then watched the last bit of it. Feel good today. Got a lot to get done though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> The wind outside is getting ruff, cold. I did watch the game, took a nap, then watched the last bit of it. Feel good today. Got a lot to get done though.



A nap huh....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Perfect for this weather today!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> A nap huh....


I know, right?  I didn't think he kept still enough to take a nap!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff, i like you.. but i really dont like you ALOT right this second...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I know, right?  I didn't think he kept still enough to take a nap!



I was thinking more along the lines of.. um.. a alcohol induced sleep


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Boss done said he's going to need my help after lunch, might not see y'all till tomorrow


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of.. um.. a alcohol induced sleep



Nah man, i drink , but i maintain.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Nah man, i drink , but i maintain.



didnt know if you mighta go ahold of that bottle  you go from me


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, i like you.. but i really dont like you ALOT right this second...



Why not? 

Sharin is carin!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Why not?
> 
> Sharin is carin!!!




Not in this case..  In this case its just pure torture!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not in this case..  In this case its just pure torture!



You still not eatin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You still not eatin?



 eating too much...  
But i rarely eat lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> eating too much...
> But i rarely eat lunch



Gotcha! 

Oh....here's dessert!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> didnt know if you mighta go ahold of that bottle  you go from me


No , its in the fridge aint touched it yet.


Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> Oh....here's dessert!!!



That pot of chili looked good Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> Oh....here's dessert!!!


 now you're just being a plain 'ol meany butt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> No , its in the fridge aint touched it yet.
> 
> 
> That pot of chili looked good Jeffro



It is good..... MizT and I tag teamed it and I think it's one of the best either one of us have made. Thanks Mudro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Leroy?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

grilt poak chops, twice baked taters and onions shroons and peppers


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> Oh....here's dessert!!!



Fax my some of that PLEASE.
770-867-5309


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> now you're just being a plain 'ol meany butt!



I know  But I had to post it to preface a little funny from last night. 


Ever heard of a Dirt cake? (No not rydirt cake). 

That was a slice of a Dirt Cake, basically Oreo cookies ground all up and placed on the bottom and top of whip creamed covered cake.

Well, last night during half time of Super Bowl we decided to sing happy birthday to Caitlin and cut cake. Miz T lit all the candles (24), we sang, and Caitlin blew out the candles.

That is when all the dirt that wasn't stuck/embedded into whip cream went flying all the way across the table in every direction.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy?



Mud's Back!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?



Mrs. Hawtnet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fax my some of that PLEASE.
> 770-867-5309



Jenny Jenny!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I know  But I had to post it to preface a little funny from last night.
> 
> 
> Ever heard of a Dirt cake? (No not rydirt cake).
> ...


  too funny!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fax my some of that PLEASE.
> 770-867-5309





Jeff C. said:


> Jenny Jenny!!



 I kept saying that number looked familiar


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> Oh....here's dessert!!!



yeah, i dont like you at all right this minute


----------



## rydert (Feb 2, 2015)

somebody mention me?..........


----------



## rydert (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I know  But I had to post it to preface a little funny from last night.
> 
> 
> Ever heard of a Dirt cake? (No not rydirt cake).
> ...



oh......nevamind...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> too funny!!!



It was freakin hilarious Keebsy. Especially when you take into consideration that none of us (adults) had sense enough to recognize what was going to happen when an adult attempts to blow out 24 candles with loose ground Oreo all over the top of it. 

I wish I had gotten a picture of the aftermath! 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, i dont like you at all right this minute



But, the story was funny! 



rydert said:


> somebody mention me?..........



I've been thinkin bout you since last night!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

86  75  30Niannneeee


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh......nevamind...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I know  But I had to post it to preface a little funny from last night.
> 
> 
> Ever heard of a Dirt cake? (No not rydirt cake).
> ...


Memories.......


mudracing101 said:


> 86  75  30Niannneeee



Sing it bae bae.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

BTW....the above Dirt Cake scenario would make for a nice little harmless prank if anyone ever needs one! 

And the cake was delicious too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

oh, now i get it..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Caitlin's reaction was priceless!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Even the dogs enjoyed it!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

dogs said, PEOPLE FOOD


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, now i get it..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

it took muds singing for me to catch it


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

i still don't get it


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

i wanna take  nap


----------



## rydert (Feb 2, 2015)

hahaha.........hfh..idjit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

I got a new stawker


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a new stawker


other than sinclair?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> hahaha.........hfh..idjit



^^^^ this x's 2


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

some creepy feller was stalking me last week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> other than sinclair?





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



yeah, they asked me for a selfie... kinda strange IMO


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> some creepy feller was stalking me last week.



YOU, prolly liked liked it


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

liked x's 2???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

yup, still sleepy, and hungry


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> liked x's 2???


yep, yep, that's what he said, said!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

must be slow in the political forum. Elfii has ventured into the campfire more here lately


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

I need a nap too, two, to.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a nap too, two, to.



you and Nancy can sleep together


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you and nancy can sleep together



no!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2015)

Time is UP!


I dislike Mondays very very much.


----------



## rydert (Feb 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you and Nancy can sleep together





hdm03 said:


> again





Keebs said:


> yep, yep, that's what he said, said!



oh goodness...........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh goodness...........



odd; isn't it......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh goodness...........


quit dat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Yall makin me drowsy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

durt and hdm concern me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

esp. that hdm03 guy, hes strange


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

There is another word that is a synonym for strange but its not forum safe.. It applies to him too


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> There is another word that is a synonym for strange but its not forum safe.. It applies to him too



What, queer? 

queer
kwir/
adjective
1.
strange; odd.
"she had a queer feeling that they were being watched"
synonyms:	odd, strange, unusual, funny, peculiar, curious, bizarre, weird, uncanny, freakish, eerie, unnatural; More
antonyms:	normal
BRITISHinformaldated
slightly ill.
2.
informaloffensive
homosexual.
nouninformaloffensive
noun: queer; plural noun: queers
1.
a homosexual man.
verbinformal
verb: queer; 3rd person present: queers; past tense: queered; past participle: queered; gerund or present participle: queering
1.
spoil or ruin (an agreement, event, or situation).
"Reg didn't want someone meddling and queering the deal at the last minute"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

adjective
1.
strange; odd.
"she had a queer feeling that they were being watched"
synonyms: odd, strange, unusual, funny, peculiar, curious, bizarre, weird, uncanny, freakish, eerie, unnatural; More
antonyms: normal
BRITISHinformaldated
slightly ill.

Explains him very well


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall makin me drowsy.



it's ok; you can sleep with Mud and Nancy; three is never a crowd with them.


----------



## rydert (Feb 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> it's ok; you can sleep with Mud and Nancy; three is never a crowd with them.



Menage A Trois?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> it's ok; you can sleep with Mud and Nancy; three is never a crowd with them.



I already sleep with 2 big ol dogs, don't need them two too!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> Menage A Trois?



is that another phobia that you have?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I already sleep with 2 big ol dogs, don't need them two too!



You wait till i tell Mrs T what you said about her, your gonna be in the dog house!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

Maybe Dert has phobophobia


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

hdm03, you know your one of my favorite people here but EE got you good.  I am LOLing... and coughing and LOling some more


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

durt=phobia savy.  I bet he dont even have to look up Wycliffs word


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt=phobia savy.  I bet he dont even have to look up Wycliffs word



Look it up  and you'll understand


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03, you know your one of my favorite people here but EE got you good.  I am LOLing... and coughing and LOling some more



I didn't read all of it......got bored after the 5th word.  The man does know a lot of werds


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Look it up  and you'll understand




 I did


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You wait till i tell Mrs T what you said about her, your gonna be in the dog house!!



No worries....She sleeps with them too to two 2!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

jeff c= got ALOT of windows...  I bet quack loves his house...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff c= got ALOT of windows...  I bet quack loves his house...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

the only thing to fear is fear itself


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> the only thing to fear is fear itself



and heights and spiders...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

and beer goggles


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

and men in chicken mask


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry....make that three!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and beer goggles



those aren't scary


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

at all


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

jag=crashed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

no hdm03 beer goggles arent something to fear.  The next morning however, IS!1


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow. Turned on the TV and the bomb squad just blew up a pipe bomb attached to the 17th Street bridge in downtown Atlanta.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jag=crashed



Tween them 2 dogs and Jag over there not far from me and I can hear them snoring, it's very difficult to NOT get sleepy this time of the afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Turned on the TV and the bomb squad just blew up a pipe bomb attached to the 17th Street bridge in downtown Atlanta.



 What the?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

glad i dont live in lanter


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Turned on the TV and the bomb squad just blew up a pipe bomb attached to the 17th Street bridge in downtown Atlanta.



Glad I didn't have to go downtown today.....they shut down the connector!!    What a freaking mess!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Turned on the TV and the bomb squad just blew up a pipe bomb attached to the 17th Street bridge in downtown Atlanta.


somebody posted on FB about hoping their friends could get home because of shutting some bridge down on account of a suspicious package!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like Walking Dead. No cars on the road for miles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What the?



Big boom. White smoke and black char now on the outside of the bridge where it went off.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

Boom

http://www.ajc.com/videos/news/raw-video-bomb-squad-explodes-suspicious-device/vDDZBz/


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah....wasn't much of a bomb, but wouldn't want to be standing in the near vicinity when it went off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2015)

They some cra cra folks in this world. Why somebody wanna do that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9281385&postcount=454

LOLing


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9281385&postcount=454
> 
> LOLing



That feller is a great member.......he's what makes this place so special.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Turned on the TV and the bomb squad just blew up a pipe bomb attached to the 17th Street bridge in downtown Atlanta.



That's getting awful close to home


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

What i miss?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> What i miss?



Jeff C and nancy want to sleep with you???


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

and something else about a couple of dogs


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

all odd......very odd


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9281385&postcount=454
> 
> LOLing





hdm03 said:


> That feller is a great member.......he's what makes this place so special.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C and nancy want to sleep with you???


Cool.



hdm03 said:


> all odd......very odd



dogs too, that is odd


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Time to go get a reeb.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Night night Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Homo3? jealous


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2015)

just a lil


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Night night Keebs


later gator!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2015)

Slept with a window open... 37 outside! Very nice!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 2, 2015)

My FIL has been given 2-3 days. They have him on morphine so he's basically sedated. They are trying to keep him comfortable. We went to see him this morning & he has the "death rattle" Very hard to see him like that.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry for what your going through, we will keep ya'll in our prayers


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry cricket!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Hate to hear it Crickett..... just know he'll be at peace soon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2015)

crickett,  may he not suffer and the healing of the family begin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2015)

Crickett said:


> My FIL has been given 2-3 days. They have him on morphine so he's basically sedated. They are trying to keep him comfortable. We went to see him this morning & he has the "death rattle" Very hard to see him like that.





Dang Christy, he'll be in a much better/painless place soon .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2015)

Here I sit, lonely hearted, had to . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2015)

hey Quack you werkin tunite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hey Quack you werkin tunite





Nawsir, gotta go back Wed night .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Just dropped a jar of dried beans in da pantry.....they went everywhere.  At least the jar didn't break.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2015)

Super Bowl is ONNNNNNNNNNN . . .



Kinda sucks when you know who wins...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Super Bowl is ONNNNNNNNNNN . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda sucks when you know who wins...



10-4, I tried to watch the National Championship game after it had already aired and I knew the outcome.....just couldn't stay with it.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks y'all. 

Poor man has been suffering for years. He's had Rhuematoid Arthritis since his early 30's & was bound to a wheel chair for about a year or so. He was able to walk again but his toes & fingers were messed up bad. He was a heavy smoker for years so a lot of what he's been going thru this past year is from that. Struggling to breath everyday. We are suppose to go back to sit with him again in the mornin. He didn't want a service & he will be cremated. I think his kids will divide up his ashes. He's had a long life. He is 72 years old. He was a Navy diver in his younger years. Guess that's another reason why he has bad lungs. Sorry for the long post but just wanted to give y'all a little bit of info about him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2015)

Live from work!!! It's Toozdy night!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

Deer burgers and fries!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 3, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood.

I didn't forget about you this morning !!!


Now it is getting time to lock down this thread and hopefully someone will have fresh new on in a little while.

Coffee, coffee, coffee, OH it might not be available until the next driveler thread arrives.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2015)

Well the next driveler isn't here yet but the coffee has been delivered.

morning EE and bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

Just seen a fella get burned really bad! 450F melted plastic from his elbow to his fingers! Spooky sound hearing a grown man scream!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Just seen a fella get burned really bad! 450F melted plastic from his elbow to his fingers! Spooky sound hearing a grown man scream!




Wow, that has to be terrible.  

Gobblin, Thanks for the fresh coffee as now I can partake of it and swap over to Blood's new driveler thread that is waiting in the wings and it has a really new fresh smell about it.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lock it down


----------

